# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  قصص دينيه للاطفال

## زهره التوليب

*قصة الفيل:*






*قصة النملة:*




*قصة الفيل والكعبة:*





*حق الجار:*




* قصة ذو القرنين الجزء 1* 





* قصة ذو القرنين الجزء 2*





*ادعية للاطفال  دعاء النوم*





* قصة أهل الكهف الجزء 1*




* قصة أهل الكهف الجزء 2*







*قصة قارون الجزء 1*





* قصة قارون الجزء 2*





*قصة نبي الله يونس عليه السلام*

----------


## زهره التوليب

بدنا متبرع (خط الانترنت عنده كويس) يدقق جميع هذه الفيديوهات....وله الثواب ان شاء الله

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكورة  :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

نورتي مها

----------


## ريمي

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

نورتي حلا

----------


## mylife079

اكثر من رائع زهرة  :SnipeR (62):

----------

